# File Sharing - Network Path Could Not Be Found



## terryma1215 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a folder in my Windows Vista Laptop that I want to transfer to my Windows XP Desktop. But I tried following instructions on youtube and when I try to connect to the other computer's folder which I named Shared, I get Network Path Could not be found when I go to Map Network Drive.
I have both computers connected to an ethernet switch which is then connected to my residential gateway for internet acess. When I have both the computers plugged in, I can ping both the computers with one another. 

So what I did:
I made a folder on the Vista Laptop called Share and I enabled it to be shared. I then put a folder with all the things I want to transfer into the Share folder. 
I went to my WINXP Desktop and opened Map Network Drive, and on the folder field, I typed in \\192.168.0.10\Share, where 192.168.0.10 is my laptop's IP. Then I get a box saying the Network Path could not be found.

I would appreciate a step by step how to guide.
Thanks a great deal.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try putting the name of the computer in instead of the IP address.


----------

